# Nate Diaz/Diaz Bros Sig Request



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd like A sig of Nate Diaz or Both him & his brother Nick. If it's just the Nate one I'd like it to say The Stockton Savage Nate Diaz or something among those lines. If it's both just The 2 In The 209 Diaz Bros.



Pics: Any that look great.


Title: Nate Diaz/Diaz Bros


Sub-Text: For Nate The Stockton Savage. Diaz Bros 2 in The 209


More Sub-Text: none.


Colors: Green & Red.

Thank you for your time & cooperation, you will get repped for attempting.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If you don't like it I can make a different one.

I also made this one of just Nick for the last Strikeforce card. Feel free to use it if you'd like. Or I could make a similar one but with Nate.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in Awe. These are fantastic.!! For the first one can you put A background pic of Nick & Nate in action or nay?

Can I see what the other one you speak of is that you can do? To decide on which one.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will give it a go tonight after work. I can make the Nate one but the other request might be a bit hard. I was able to get an action shot in that Frankie one and this Nick one because there was only 2 pictures total. But with 2 renders and 2 action shots it might end up a little bit cluttered. I will try it and see what I can manage though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chewy (Oct 12, 2009)

Anything yet bro?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Chewy said:


> Anything yet bro?


I am working on them. I have been a bit busy lately but I haven't forgotten about you! :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry it took a bit. Here are a couple of Nate Diaz sigs.


----------

